# How do I achieve this hybrid trailer music effect?



## tiago (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey guys! I've been currently listening to a lot of modern trailer tracks and I've been noticing a common practice by trailer composers that consists in a sort of sudden volume shutdown sequences for just little bits of time (sorry for the weird description, but I really don't know the exact words to use for it :D). This is obviously not obtained by simply programming your volume automation to go up and down, temporarily blocking the audio, doing that just doesn't make for half of the stuff that I hear, as it lacks a certain "punch" and aggressiveness, which is what makes it sound interesting. Maybe it's something really simple and very easy to achieve, but I'm very new to trailer music production and, as I know that many of you have done a lot of trailer work, I would appreciate some help on this matter. You can hear a lot of that on this Attila Ats track: 
I selected this track because the effect is very clear on the female vocals, although I usually hear it more on trailer music during risers or right before downers. Cheers!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jul 21, 2015)

Away on vacation in a country that blocks SoundCloud and YouTube so I can't listen to your link, but if I interpreted the description right, you mean a stutter? This can often be done with gates or special plugins (may even be some free ones out there).

If you didn't mean stutter... Well let's just say I'm really looking forward for when I get to use SC and YT again xD


----------



## Dean (Jul 21, 2015)

hey, if you Goggle 'Glitch' and/or 'stutter' there are lots of software out there and tutorials too I prefer to do it myself by just cutting up the files with the editing tool.
Theres a number of ways to do this,..you can do this without software fairly easily by editing (cutting into) the audio file with the editor tool,if you simply cut out and delete tiny (1beat) sections of the audio file either on the beat or off the beat whatever you want,..the audio will sound glitched (or stuttered)
If you want a smoother glitch effect (like the example you've attached) then add little fade outs to all the edits youve made,if you can highlight all the tiny edits (cut outs) at once and select 'fade out' it will do them all at once,.(hope this makes sense?) 
if you make lots of tiny cuts in a row then small cuts further appart you can get a more random glitched effect or you can make them on the beat or repeative,.its endless but takes some time to get the desired effect and timing. D


----------



## tiago (Jul 21, 2015)

Zhao Shen said:


> you mean a stutter? This can often be done with gates or special plugins (may even be some free ones out there).



Yes, Zhao! I meant a stutter / glitch. A quick google search after reading your comment showed me that it was indeed what I was trying to explain. I've already downloaded a demo of Illformed Glitch 2 and I think that this is really the thing I need to get for the effect I was looking for. Thanks for you help! 



Dean said:


> hey, if you Goggle 'Glitch' and/or 'stutter' there are lots of software out there and tutorials too I prefer to do it myself by just cutting up the files with the editing tool.



Hello Dean! Thanks a lot for you comment, it helped me a lot. I think in the future I might end up also doing it the way you explained in some specific situations, but for now Glitch 2 seems to be working for what I want. 

Also, if any of you guys have used any other glitch/stutter vsts or know of any alternatives to Glitch 2, I would also appreciate some information on the advantages / disadvantages of similar plugins before getting the full version. Cheers!


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 4, 2015)

Stutter edit is crazy but quite pricey.

Check out Sinivibes


----------



## Alan Wave (Aug 5, 2015)

Sugar Byte's 'Turnado' has a stutter among many other effect knobs. At the moment it's 119€ / 139$. 
Another VST which i have and i love it is Dmitry Sches 'Tantra' priced 69$. Its stutter is more flexible.
If you only want it to make it sound that simple as the example, you should try cutting the recording and edit it. 
I'm not a 'trailer making pro' btw..


----------



## Will Blackburn (Aug 5, 2015)

Glitch 2 is a very easy to use effect to achieve this sort of thing, and very cpu light.

Glitch 2 - http://illformed.com/

Tutorial -




Free Presets -

http://www.soundgasmdesign.com/presets/glitch2
https://www.audiobombs.com/items/547/illformed-glitch-2-presets


----------



## skitzmurd (Aug 5, 2015)

Sugar Bytes Effectrix is also a good one to check out.


----------



## babylonwaves (Aug 5, 2015)

If you're on Windows, have a look if you can make SuperTrigga work. It is free and at that time, i've used it a lot. But since the Mac AU version doesn't work for me anymore and I don't know of the state of the Windows VST somebody might want to chime in if it stopped working on modern Windows DAWs as well.
All in all it was a great plug-in. Not as flexible and predictable as the modern ones but always good fun if you bounce the result to audio and pick the cherries:
http://bram.smartelectronix.com/plugins.php?id=6


----------



## tiago (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks a lot for all the comments so far, guys. I can see that there's a lot of interesting options when it comes to stutter / glitch effects. Will try to see how all of them work and which one works best for me. Cheers!


----------

